# Automatisches Öffnen von Seiten + Speichern von Quelltext



## abcman (23. Februar 2005)

Ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Lösungsansatz zu folgendem Problem:

Wenn man im Internet Explorer eine beliebige Webseite geöffnet hat, kann man rechts klicken, sich den Quelltext anzeigen lassen und diesen dann als Textdatei speichern. So weit - so gut.

Nun möchte ich diesen Vorgang aber automatisieren. Es seien beispielsweise 1000 Seiten von www.blabla.bla/blabla.php?bla=0001 bis www.blabla.bla/blabla.php?bla=1000 gegeben und ich möchte von jeder dieser Seiten den Quelltext speichern, nachdem er im Browser angezeigt wurde.

Hat jemand eine Idee für ein Script, Tool, etc., das dies bewerkstelligt?

Vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe!


----------



## josDesign (23. Februar 2005)

Mit Windows ists sicherlich auch möglich mittels VB-Skript, oder so?

Aber bestimmt leichter funktionierts mit Unix (Linux)

Aber wenn ich mich nicht irre gibts auch ein Programm welches MetaProducts Offline Explorer heißt.
Ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher ob es diese Funktion auch hat.

Aber im Prinzip reicht es ja wenn die Seite als HTM gespeichert wird da dort ja der Quelltext sowieso "drinn" ist.

LieGrü
jos


----------



## hpvw (23. Februar 2005)

Du könntest Dir ein kleines Skript schreiben (in einer Programmiersprache Deiner Wahl), welches Dir HTML-Code mit allen nummerierten Links erzeugt. Dann kannst Du mit GetRight oder downTHEMall! für Firefox oder einem anderen Downloadmanager diese erzeugte Seite aufrufen und alle Links sichern.
Wenn bereits eine Seite mit solchen Links besteht, kannst Du diese Tools natürlich auch direkt verwenden oder auch Win HTTrack.


----------

